
Python 3000 is 3000 days old - c8g
<p><pre><code>  &gt;&gt;&gt; from datetime import date
  &gt;&gt;&gt; py3 = date (2008, 12, 3)
  &gt;&gt;&gt; today = date.today()
  &gt;&gt;&gt; (today - py3).days
  3000
</code></pre>
just Py3k :)
======
brudgers
The release:
[https://www.python.org/download/releases/3.0/](https://www.python.org/download/releases/3.0/)

------
Bino
Happy birthyear!

~~~
c8g
it will be something else :). e.g happy 3kday :D

